# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK'lılar Zerdüşt ayininde PKK'lıların Zerdüşt ayininin görüntüleri yayınlandı.

## anau2

*PKK'lılar Zerdüşt ayininde**PKK'lıların Zerdüşt ayininin görüntüleri yayınlandı.*

*Milli Gazete'den Mustafa Kılıç*, PKK'nın Zerdüşt ayini yaptığına dair fotoğrafları yayınladı. Fotoğraflarda Öcalan bayrağı altında ateşe secde edip, sembolik krala tapındıkları görülüyor.
*MAĞARALARDA PİYES OYNUYORLAR*Örgüt, dağa çıkan gençleri yetiştiği sosyo-kültürel yapıdan ve dini inançlarından arındırmaya çalışıyor. Hazırlanan piyesler daha çok mağaralar da oynanıyor. Mağaraya kurulan bir sahnede sözde tanrı kral bulunuyor. Mabed olarak kabul edilen saray figürünün önünde bulunan kişiye tanrı kral sıfatını yükleyen militanlar, bu figür üzerinden, suratlarına yaptıkları makyajlarla, canlandırma yapıyorlar. Canlandırma yapılan piyeslerde kullanılan giysiler ve figürler, piyeslerde M.Ö çağlara yani pagan dönemine ait konuların işlendiğini gösteriyor.
*AYİNDEN KARELER İÇİN TIKLAYIN


İSLAM DİNİNDEN NEFRET EDİYORLARDI*Ağrı'da örgütten kaçarak güvenlik güçlerine teslim olan iki teröristin emniyette verdikleri ifade, PKK'nın İslam'a bakış açısını da gözler önüne seriyor. Ramazan'ın ilk günü bir köyün yakınında otururken teravih sonrası camide okunan ilahiden etkilenip kaçan teröristlerden Ş.I., _"İslam dininden nefret ediyorlardı. Kürtlerin dininin Zerdüştlük olduğunu söylüyorlardı."_ diyor.
*ZERDÜŞTLÜK PROPAGANDASI YAPILIYOR*_"Kırsala çıkmadan önce PKK İslam dinine sahip çıkan ve halkın dini değerlerini paylaşan bir görünüme sahip. Ancak dağa çıkınca bu durum böyle değil."_ ifadelerini kullanan Çektar-Bazidi kod adlı Ş.I. adlı terörist, örgütü 'İslam düşmanı' olarak tanımlıyor. Dağda kendilerine Zerdüştlük propagandası yapıldığını anlatıyor. Ailesinin kendisini dini değerlere göre yetiştirdiğini belirten Ş.I., _"Dağda dini inançlara ve yaşayışlara sıcak bakılmadığını ve hatta dini değerler ile dalga geçildiğini gördüm. Dini değerlere sahip örgüt mensuplarını dışlayarak, baskı altına alarak İslam dininden soğutmaya çalışıyorlar."_ diyor.
*AJANLIKLA SUÇLANDIM*Dini yaşama konusunda örgüt içinde yenilerin oluşturduğu grupla eskiler arasında ayrılık olduğunu söyleyen Ş.I., _"Eski grup, yenilere baskı yaparak din değiştirmesi yönünde telkinde bulunuyor. Bu konuda bir tartışmada ajanlıkla suçlandım. Yeni katılanlar fırsat bulsa ve tutuklanmayacaklarını bilseler, örgütten kaçacaklar."_ diyor.
*KARAYILAN ZERDÜŞTLÜK İÇİN ÖVGÜLERDE BULUNMUŞTU*Terör örgütünün iki numaralı ismi Murat Karayılan, Almanya'da yayımlanan 'Bir Savaşın Anatomisi' isimli kitabında, PKK'nın dine yaklaşımını anlatırken, İslam dinine ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuş, 'Kürtlerin ideolojik kimlik ve aynı zamanda inanç dini' diye tanımladığı Zerdüştlük için övgüler düzmüştü. Bu fotoğraflarla birlikte PKK'nın Zerdüştlüğü ne kadar önemsediği ve gençlere nasıl aşılamaya çalıştığı da belgelenmiş oldu.

Kaynak: http://www.ensonhaber.com/pkklilar-z...011-11-04.html

----------

